# LaCabana Beach Resort, Aruba - 2br, Weeks 6&7 - $700



## ArubaFamily0 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a 1br for anyone looking for an extra room checking in for week# 6 is; Friday - February 6th to Friday February 13th. And for Week# 7 is; Sunday - February 15th to Sunday February 22nd.

I am able to have request for guest/ 3rd party authorization to rent unit and you confirm directly in the renters name as soon as reservation is completed. 

$700 is a good weekly price...Don't miss out on this opportunity.

You can Pm me directly for more discussion on details!


Thank you and have a blessed New Year my Good people.


----------

